# سارع في التحميل-مكتبه جميله



## صفوان اصف (19 يناير 2009)

مكتبه جميلة
ارجوا ان تكون مفيده للمهتمبن 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/10622742/c561da54/free_energy.html


----------



## صفوان اصف (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا اخوان اذا كانت الكتب مفيده او غير مفيده ارجوا وضع ذلك حتى استمر في البحث عنها


----------



## khaledkamal21 (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الكريم

بالرغم إني لم ادخل علي الموقع لكن

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك

أخيكم

خالد


----------



## khaledkamal21 (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الكريم

بالرغم إني لم ادخل علي الموقع لكن

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلة في ميزان حسناتك

أخيكم

خالد


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2009)

هذه الكتب ممتازة مبدئياً من العناوين .. وتفتح الشهية للمزيد من البحث والاطلاع والتجريب....

بارك الله في مجهودك يا صديقي.


----------



## moha_aga (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل
مشكور


----------



## mohdhuj (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الخبير الميكانيكي (30 يناير 2009)

الكتب قيمة جداً بارك الله فيك يا أخ صفوان انشالله يطلع كل المهندسين على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## ppooss (1 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من العلم


----------



## احمد مضر (26 فبراير 2009)

لقد قمت بتحميل كتاب و ساضطلع عليه و اطلعكم على رأيي,وبكل الاحوال لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## kana (28 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much
كتب جميلة ولقد حملات بعض منها وستفدات


----------



## سعدي عبد الرحمان (28 فبراير 2009)

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## منار يازجي (14 مارس 2009)

*جـــــزاك الله خيـــرا 
*


----------



## ahmadh (17 مارس 2009)

""""""""""thank you very much


----------



## منار يازجي (17 مارس 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين


----------



## mmelsyed (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور اخى على المجهود
لا توجد كتب ليس لها اهمية خاصة الكتب العلمية


----------



## سامي الجن (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من العلم*​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....................


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ملك الطيبة (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

صفوان اصف قال:


> مكتبه جميلة
> ارجوا ان تكون مفيده للمهتمبن
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/10622742/c561da54/free_energy.html


 
الأخ المهندس صفوان مشكور 
على الملفات والكتب .. ​ 
حملت كتاب الكهرباء الباردة ​ 
ColdElectricity.pdf​ 
وهو بحث جيد إلا أن المعلومات الموجودة به ليست سهلة لمن لم يتعلم الهندسة 
والعلوم الفيزيائية على مقاعد الدراسة .. ​ 
هناك مصطلحات علمية متقدمة .. أعجبني الموضوع جدا .. ​ 

أكرر شكري .​


----------



## صفوان اصف (26 يوليو 2010)

على الرحب والسعه اخواني


----------



## م.م فادي (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ صفوان الموضوع هام جدا 

شكرا لك عليه


----------



## ملك الطيبة (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## الثعلب2000 (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشششششششششكور


----------



## عمر فيفا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

